# Switching tanks and substrate



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

So I’m switching my current 33 gallon community tank to a 55 gallon tank tomorrow and currently I have a smooth gravel and sand combo as my substrate but I really want to switch to a planted tank (I have a few plants right now with root tabs but they’re not as healthy as I’d like). Is it possible to put a soil substrate into the new tank and top it off with a gravel/sand cap then add the 33 gallons of water from my old tank as well as 22 gallons of conditioned water and fish right away? I was thinking of using Ista Aquarium Substrate Premium Soil then capping it off with the gravel/sand from my current tank. I already have a 20 gallon tank and a 10 gallon tank and don’t have the space or power outlets to cycle the new tank while keeping my 33 gallon running simultaneously. I plan on using my AquaClear 50 gallon (current filter used in 33 gallon tank) and AquaClear 30 gallon filter (that I’ve had sitting in storage) for the new tank and wondering if that will help? Or is this a better type of substrate I can use for this rapid transition?

I’ve included photos of current tank and new tank below.


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

MissInked said:


> So I’m switching my current 33 gallon community tank to a 55 gallon tank tomorrow and currently I have a smooth gravel and sand combo as my substrate but I really want to switch to a planted tank (I have a few plants right now with root tabs but they’re not as healthy as I’d like). Is it possible to put a soil substrate into the new tank and top it off with a gravel/sand cap then add the 33 gallons of water from my old tank as well as 22 gallons of conditioned water and fish right away? I was thinking of using Ista Aquarium Substrate Premium Soil then capping it off with the gravel/sand from my current tank. I already have a 20 gallon tank and a 10 gallon tank and don’t have the space or power outlets to cycle the new tank while keeping my 33 gallon running simultaneously. I plan on using my AquaClear 50 gallon (current filter used in 33 gallon tank) and AquaClear 30 gallon filter (that I’ve had sitting in storage) for the new tank and wondering if that will help? Or is this a better type of substrate I can use for this rapid transition?
> 
> I’ve included photos of current tank and new tank below.
> View attachment 186159
> View attachment 186160


I have done what your asking a few times. If your keeping your substrate to cap the new soil you won’t lose much bacteria and you can run the filter you have on the 33 on the new tank with the new filter for a week or 2 just to help with beneficial bacteria. You maybe lose a few things that does some times happen but you should be fine! Match tank temps and ph and you should be fine! Good luck!


----------



## fishbc (Mar 6, 2021)

I have also done this before with no issues!


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you I really appreciate the feedback! I’ve been really worried this wouldn’t be a good idea because I haven’t really been able to find anything online about doing this exact type of swap.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

MissInked said:


> So I’m switching my current 33 gallon community tank to a 55 gallon tank tomorrow and currently I have a smooth gravel and sand combo as my substrate but I really want to switch to a planted tank (I have a few plants right now with root tabs but they’re not as healthy as I’d like). Is it possible to put a soil substrate into the new tank and top it off with a gravel/sand cap then add the 33 gallons of water from my old tank as well as 22 gallons of conditioned water and fish right away? I was thinking of using Ista Aquarium Substrate Premium Soil then capping it off with the gravel/sand from my current tank. I already have a 20 gallon tank and a 10 gallon tank and don’t have the space or power outlets to cycle the new tank while keeping my 33 gallon running simultaneously. I plan on using my AquaClear 50 gallon (current filter used in 33 gallon tank) and AquaClear 30 gallon filter (that I’ve had sitting in storage) for the new tank and wondering if that will help? Or is this a better type of substrate I can use for this rapid transition?
> 
> I’ve included photos of current tank and new tank below.
> View attachment 186159
> View attachment 186160


I would suggest not using fine sand to cap your clay based soil. Fine sand has a habit of falling into the crevasses between the soil and becoming a bottom layer (below the soil). The sand can also form anaerobic pockets.

I’m not familiar with the Ista Soil, but it may be ready to use (if it doesn’t leach ammonia). It may cause other nutrients to leach however (which may cause an algae bloom initially).

I would use both filters as ongoing filtration for the 55. I would also suggest using SeaChem Stability to ensure your bacteria levels are maintained (dose it as for a new tank). 

Keep parameters in both tanks equal as to not shock the flora and fauna (when transferring).

JM2C!

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

CRS Fan said:


> I would suggest not using fine sand to cap your clay based soil. Fine sand has a habit of falling into the crevasses between the soil and becoming a bottom layer (below the soil). The sand can also form anaerobic pockets.
> 
> I’m not familiar with the Ista Soil, but it may be ready to use (if it doesn’t leach ammonia). It may cause other nutrients to leach however (which may cause an algae bloom initially).
> 
> ...


Im using the water from the old tank in the new tank and then filling it the rest of the way with new conditioned water. Idk how to keep parameters the same in both tanks as I’m not running them simultaneously. I plan to drain the water from the old tank into buckets, move the fish into buckets, put down my substrate, gravel and plants/hard scape and then pour the water into new tank and then acclimate the fish to the new tank. I do plan on rotating my 2 heaters around the buckets with my fish as to keep the water temperature from dropping drastically as I realize I won’t be able to do all this in 30 min.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

You shouldn't need to acclimatize the fish if you are moving from 1 tank to another using the same tank water. the water parameter in the water should be the same for the most part. Adding new water to fill up the new tank is no different than doing your regular water change.

If the fishload is the same as the old tank, the filter media from the old filter on top of the additional new media in the new filter will not reduce the effectiveness of the biological filtration in the new filter.

The only issue I see using substrate is the leaching. any substrate will leach nutrients and change the parameter of the tank water for the first couple months. 

In the scenario of transferring from 1 tank to the next and the fishload hasn't change nor the filter size reduce, any issue in the first couple months and going forward is mainly from the leaching of nutrients in the substrate - not enough plants, light, co2 to help plant use the nutrients; alternatively, is to do frequent water change to keep the water parameter in check until plant established.


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

Yeah my Ammonia spiked and then my No2 but my No3 is still safe and then a big algae bloom. I removed my GBR from the tank and put her in my 20G with my Betta since I know she’s super sensitive to water parameters and looks like I did it in time as she seems fine. I put AquaClear Ammo remover in my HOB filter and dosed with AmmoLock and double dose of beneficial bacteria this afternoon. I used organic soil so there isn’t supposed to be any nitrates in it but I guess you never know.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Organic soil as in the stuff from garden shop? what brand? I hope the soil doesn't have much manure or compost. They will continue breaking down and foul up the tank


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

I used ProMix organic potting soil, my ammonia spiked off the charts, I didn't realize the people who used it in the YouTube videos I saw were starting from scratch and had to cycle the tank first so they didn't put fish in right away. I lost my Bolivian Ram and one of the four Sterbai Cory's I had but luckily I moved my GBR to my 20 Gallon with my Betta and ADF's in time so he's fine. I used AmmoLock every second day and did a 50% water change daily for over a week and then a 30% water change every 2 days for the last 4 days and used a shit ton of SeaChem Stability everyday including pouring it into my AquaClear 50 and Fluval u4 that I had set up with the tank and the numbers started dropping a few days ago. For the first 7 days my ammonia was off the charts at 8ppm but my no2 and no3 were pretty much at 0 and my fish seemed fine thanks to the AmmoLock. Day 7 & 8 I was able to get my Ammonia down to 4ppm and 2ppm but no2 was at .25ppm and no3 was at 20ppm. Day 9 Ammonia was down to 5.0, no2 .25ppm and no3 stayed at 20ppm and then today Ammonia & no2 was at 0 and no3 was at 10ppm and my PH stayed relatively stable at 7.0-7.2 the entire time and is staying at 7.0 atm. I definitely wouldn't recommend going the route I did as it was a huge ordeal and as you can imagine 50% of 55 gallon aquarium requires alot of buckets for a water change. . I'm glad I was able to get through everything having only lost 2/10 fish but I would've preferred to have lost none obviously. Well lesson learned the hard way but I'm happy with my planted tank in the end.


----------

